# Revlon ColorStay Dilemma



## TonyaB (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been using Revlon ColorStay in Golden Caramel 360 for Oily/Combo skin (without Softflex) for the past 6 months. I recently got a darker tan from a vacation, so I went to buy a darker shade... I picked up Revlon ColorStay 400 Caramel for Normal/Dry Skin (also w/o Softflex) perfect color, but realized it was not for Oily/Combo skin after I got home and read the package. So I went back to Walmart & tried to find it in Oily/Combo and they did not have it nor did they have any shade that dark in Oily/Combo that matched my skin. So I went to CVS & Walgreens thinking maybe they would have it as well since some stores don't carry all products, but no they didn't.

 	 		I also noticed that Caramel 400 for oily/combo skin is way lighter than Caramel 400 for Normal/Dry Skin what is the deal with that?? What's the shade for Caramel 400 for Normal/Dry Skin in Oily/Combo??
 	 		Is there really any difference between the normal/dry & oily/combo products?

 	 		About ColorStay w/ Softflex.. I wanted a foundation with it but the color choices in my stores are very limited and they do not have my shade, are they the same shades as the old product or do they have new shades?
​


----------



## heartdollie (Aug 15, 2011)

I think with the ColorStay products, its touch and go, a lot of times you find an amazing one and others not so much, I had started to use the colorstay, and loved it, ran out so i got the same exact one, shade and all, and i hated it, so i went back a couple days later bought another one same shade everything and LOVED it, so I don`t know what the deal is with that, I love colorstay products i just wish they would stick to the original kind, not switch it up, and the color shades very a lot between types, so its hard to even get your shade in others, i dont think there is much of a difference between the two normal/dry to oily/combo cause I`ve tried both and felt no difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 15, 2011)

"Softflex" is just a fancy marketing term for an ingredient in the foundation -- Nylon-12 (it's a polymer) -- that's supposed to flex with your skin, nothing more or less than that. _Every_ Colorstay foundation has that ingredient in it, whether it's advertised on the cap or not.  And yes, there is a shade discrepancy between the Normal/Dry and Combination/Oily formulas. Why, I don't know. But it isn't the only brand with that issue.


----------

